# Death of a cube...



## signaly (May 12, 2008)

Okay before i start right now i just want to say i feel like crap and i want to get your opinions on this.(This is what happened. I bought lunch like any other typical day in school and headed over to the table i sit at. When i got there i realized there were more people there then usual and so i found a seat and sat down(no other tables had any space). Then this kid that i always sat with there said i needed to move since there wasn't any space and i said no why should since i sat there since the first day. Then the kids i thought were my friends started cursing at me and also saying i needed to move. Then the one kid i was talking about before walks over without me knowing takes my cube and pegs it at the ground thus it breaksaxle and all , T_T. Then every one pretty much starts laughing at me and they move my chair. So I walk out the lunchroom crying leaving behind the people who i thought and used to be friends with and headed to guidance.( Believe me i wanted to deck the kid right there but i didn't want to get in trouble and screw up my record.) so then and on the long bus ride home i have been thinking about my cube and how good it was. It was a store bought and special since it was given to me by my mom and it moved better than 3 diy's combined(cutting corneres, no popping etc.) and so i am cubeless and very sad since every one i know has turned against me. T_T. Sorry for the wall of text


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 12, 2008)

That sucks, I NEVER leave my cubes out in the open in a public place. I'm very sorry dude. You did the right thing. I hope you get it back. I'd be devastated if that happened. Make sure you never let anyone else touch your cube. Always keep it in a hoody pocket or something.


----------



## signaly (May 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot and I'll make sure i do that. T_T


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2008)

Oh man that sucks. I guess you need some new friends now (or do like me and go solo  ).


----------



## signaly (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, i guess they were never real friends to begin with. I probably will just stay more to my self from now on.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 12, 2008)

Going solo is ftw. It's hard to trust anybody but yourself.


----------



## signaly (May 12, 2008)

yeah...it is.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 12, 2008)

A good side talent with rubik's cube is butterfly knife 

but yeah, your "friends" sound like idiots. Being alone with my thoughts (and cube) is usually much more valuable to me than time with pseudo-friends.

But rather than being an introvert, find new friends......


----------



## Lofty (May 12, 2008)

That sucks... was there any recourse taken for them destroying your property?
I agree with Crzyazn, I prefer very few close friends to no friends or loads of friends.


----------



## signaly (May 12, 2008)

No, But the thing is though i have a habit of picking bad friends unintentionally. =P


----------



## Rama (May 12, 2008)

Like Lofty I'd rather have a few friends then a lot of friends who are not really your friends.
Offcourse you cubers are all my friends so... 

If only the core is broken you can buy a new cube and put the old cubies in it.


----------



## signaly (May 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot Rama =], but unfortunately most of the ends of the cublets broke too so i'ts pretty much beyond repair.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 12, 2008)

Make them buy you a new cube. They are legally bound to do so.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 13, 2008)

Do what I do. I picked 2 people and now they are my best friends. I have complete trust in them. I would've picked more people but I'm moving across the country in my junior year.


----------



## abbracadiabra (May 13, 2008)

Wow, Signaly, that was really awful. I can understand how you must feel. 

My first question is wasn't there any supervision in the school cafeteria? I think the school has a responsibility to provide a safe environment for their students, and if there were proper supervision in the lunch room - as well as an appropriate number of seats for the number of people they were serving - this couldn't have happened. So I would hold the principal accountable. 

But holding someone accountable after the fact doesn't really do you any good right now, does it? 

I disagree with some of the other posters here who say you should keep to yourself. The reality is that in life we can't do that. We are all part of a huge network of humanity, and throughout our lives we HAVE to interact with other people. So it's in our best interest to learn how to interact with them well. Part of that is learning how to discern whom to trust and whom not to trust, but as you go through life you have to learn how to get along with all kinds of people - whether you like them and trust them or you don't.
 
And don't think everyone is mean or cruel. Good people may be hard to find, but they ARE out there. You will find them if you keep looking.

Kids can be pretty awful to each other, sometimes. One thing you can learn from this situation is how easy it is to make someone feel bad, and how bad it feels when you are the target. Now that you know how it feels, make sure you never make anyone else feel that way, ok? 

I have a few extra cubes, and I would like to send you one. Would you PM me with your address so I could put it in the mail for you?


----------



## TimMc (May 13, 2008)

That's school life...

Just keep motivated to study and ignore the crap that goes on there. When you go to university you probably wont see them ever again.

It'd be nice if their parents disciplined them but that's unlikely to prevent them from doing stupid stuff.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2008)

Miss abbracadiabra: I disagree. Sure you are forced in certain situations to interact with people, but it doesn't have to be long term, and you certainly don't have to get on with someone you dislike. I think this is a huge weakness in general social ettiquette. If someone's being a loser, then tell them, if they're being rude or offensive, tell them. Don't stand there and take it because it's polite, that doesn't make any sense at all.

Thus far I have managed to avoid ALL social interaction (bar family and work) since I left school. I never go out, I never talk to people about anything off-topic of university work (this allows for discussion in lectures and tutorials, which is vital for my educational needs), and I haven't made a single "friend", ever.

EDIT: I was about to turn my computer off when I realised I told a lie. There is one guy who is a worker at the ice skating rink I go to who I have been talking to every now and then ever since he first asked me what he could help me with (for my skating). However when we talk it isn't like we're "buddies" or anything. We talk about politics and religion and evolution and philosophy and other academically based stuff. Also we talk about a lot of anti-American stuff, because that's what New Zealanders do. But it is never like "friendly" conversation, always it is as if we are in a tutorial room discussing an academic subject. This is the only exception to the case of my "socialising" and it is only as a result of him approaching me.


----------



## F.P. (May 13, 2008)

@Dene:

Somehow I envy you...I would really like to not know anyone else in person; though I sadly already have contacts and for some of my hobbies (like making music) I need people to meet me etc.

In most cases, relationships of any kind are a huge waste of time and not necessary at all. Too bad I'm too weak to end all of them.

The subjects you are studying are interesting though...hit me up online anytime if you wanna discuss. 


EDIT: 

to the guy who started this thread: make them pay for it!


----------



## cmhardw (May 13, 2008)

I have also learned to never bring my #1 cube in public, for *any* reason. First off, those people definitely sound like they're not even worth trying to keep as "friends", so don't let it get you down.

Also, I would recommend once you get a really good cube made up again only use it at home or in competition. The only people who should ever touch your best speedcube are 1) you, 2) your judge, 3) the scrambler ;-)

Take your #2 cube with you when you go out in public. This way, if the cube is lost, or is destroyed by idiots ;-) then you will be out a good cube, but not your best cube.

Don't let those people get to you,
Chris


----------



## Karthik (May 13, 2008)

Aww.Thats pathetic.I would say, just ignore them for this one time.But if they get back to you, then you must lodge a serious complaint with your parents/teachers.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 13, 2008)

What everyone said is true. I have like 3-6 good friends and thats all. The rest i might talk to or do hw with but we dont Talk Talk. i know how it feels to be Petrayed... and backstabbed. Then being at my cuber gave me a "nerd" reputation. And since im asian everyone just assumes im "Chinese" when im Vietnamese then they go DUDE YOU CAN ONLY SOLVE IT BECAUSE YOUR ASIAN, but i just ignore them and walk away. Then i brought my pink cube to school "bad idead" lmao, you can't believe how many times i got called gay... Even my teacher was like wtf..but yea...im really sorry about what happen to you....IM sure you will make new friends... If i had some extra cubes...i would give you one. But i still dont have 1 for me.


Well good luck getting a new cube.


p.s what grade are you in?


----------



## pcharles93 (May 13, 2008)

I get the same kind of crap at school. Out of everyone who knows me, only 2 people don't care that I'm Asian. Everyone at my school believes I fit every Asian stereotype because I'm good at math. I'm not a bad driver; I have operated heavy machinery that could flip over cars and am one of the best operators working for my dad. I'm not a wimpy nerd; I can put on muscle just by not getting fat. I have more muscle than half of the wrestling team. I do not study 24/7; I don't bring home any notes or textbooks because I just pay attention in class. 

So, my school is full of idiots. Also, Veitmanese? Not even close. Who botches a spelling that badly. Somehow they can spell Vietnam just fine, but when you make it into an adjective, you have to switch letters around. I also don't see why I can't just be Asian. I hate it when strangers ask me what kind of Asian I am. Then they start my favorite guessing game. "Japanese? Korean? Cambodian? Filipino? Chinese? Mongolian? Burmese? Siamese?(Doesn't exist anymore, so maybe, just maybe, the answer is "NO")" By the end of the day, I feel like caving in someone's face. But, I resist and wait for tomorrow's torrent of idiocy.


----------



## Lofty (May 13, 2008)

people call me asian too.
But thats only because when you type Brian into predictive text on your cell phone you get asian


----------



## fanwuq (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news. My friends are quite nice. They some times joke about my cubing addiction, but several of them are influenced by me and get cubes themselves. They would never break cubes or be actually cruel.
Most people are more amazed than cruel. Never had something like that happen to me. 

The closest time would be when my dad got real angry when I accidentally deleted some picture from his camera and he smashed my first Rubik's brand cube from a friend. But soon afterwards, my parents ordered several cubes from cube4you. They still threaten me some times to break cubes.

In school, you should always stand up for yourself. Never cry, especially in front of enemies. You should have snatched the cube back and hurt them so bad that they won't dare to mess with you again. Had some sort of trouble like this when I was real young, but now everything's fine for me. The only annoying thing is when the ugly girls follow me around and ask stupid questions.

good luck getting a new cube.


----------



## signaly (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone seriously for the support . Oh yeah, I'm in 7'th grade. =)


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> The only annoying thing is when the ugly girls follow me around and ask stupid questions.



Oh that's nice... People can't help how they look physically....


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 13, 2008)

signaly said:


> Thanks everyone seriously for the support . Oh yeah, I'm in 7'th grade. =)



Nice one, same here.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 14, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Also, Veitmanese? Not even close.



Are you talking about me??


----------



## Inusagi (May 14, 2008)

One thing you must know before you start cubing. Don't trust anyone too much. The friends that were close to you will be different. It happened with me.


----------



## Lofty (May 14, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> One thing you must know before you start cubing. Don't trust anyone too much. The friends that were close to you will be different. It happened with me.



You guys must be pretty bad friend pickers... For me the cube hasn't changed my relationships with anybody...


----------



## immortalcube (May 14, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > One thing you must know before you start cubing. Don't trust anyone too much. The friends that were close to you will be different. It happened with me.
> ...



same here, it just kinda added to the perception that I'm a genius.


----------



## llamapuzzle (May 15, 2008)

Crzyazn and signaly, that is EXACTLY what I feel and have. This one "pseudo-friend" is moving to pittsburgh this summer, and he's basically a complete ******* towards certain people (not me. I just don't like mean people.=P) I have about 1 or two people who I actually trust.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 15, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Veitmanese? Not even close.
> ...



No, some people call me that. It's really annoying.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 15, 2008)

Out of an entire school...there should be at least a few people who will eventually become very close friends.

People change, and sometimes it's up to you to decide whether a connection is worth saving


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 15, 2008)

Wow I uderstand completly how you feel. Man, I even feel ****ed off for you lol. anywayI only have 4 GREAT friends, all the rest are just socialisers and stuff that I joke around with. I even got one of my friends into cubing


----------



## striderxo (May 15, 2008)

Dene said:


> Miss abbracadiabra: I disagree. Sure you are forced in certain situations to interact with people, but it doesn't have to be long term, and you certainly don't have to get on with someone you dislike. I think this is a huge weakness in general social ettiquette. If someone's being a loser, then tell them, if they're being rude or offensive, tell them. Don't stand there and take it because it's polite, that doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> Thus far I have managed to avoid ALL social interaction (bar family and work) since I left school. I never go out, I never talk to people about anything off-topic of university work (this allows for discussion in lectures and tutorials, which is vital for my educational needs), and I haven't made a single "friend", ever.



I don't think this is the way of life to live. There is more to life than talking about work. What do you plan to do about marriage? when you retire? if you quit cubing? It is important to have people around you. You have good times and bad times and that's the joy of life.

I feel like you are defending your lifestyle because you choose to be an introvert. Education is important, but it only carries you up to your school years. Having time alone is okay, being a complete introvert is not. This is completely my opinion from my experience with friends. I don't see how the benefits of going "solo" outweights the benefits of the friendships you can make.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 15, 2008)

Dene said:


> Thus far I have managed to avoid ALL social interaction ... I never talk to people about anything off-topic of university work


Making over 8 posts a day here is not interaction or talking?


----------



## jonny guitar (May 15, 2008)

Man, am I glad that portion of my life is long behind me....kids can be such jerks. It might not be any consolation to you but one sleepless night that guy will be a mature individual and will look back on what he did with regret. I was lucky enough to be a rather large leather jacketed "rocker" boy in school with a totally mythical reputation of being a great fighter so I didn't get a lot of that directed at me but I regret that I stood by silently and witnessed lots of similar things happen to others. I was the strangest looking cuber ever back in 1980 but all the cubers (4 or us) hung out together so we were safe from insults.

I am sorry that this type of thing happened to you. Don't let it get you too down...in the big picture, people are more likely to remember the guys at senior prom barfing in their own laps.


----------



## Dene (May 15, 2008)

striderxo said:


> I don't think this is the way of life to live. There is more to life than talking about work. What do you plan to do about marriage? when you retire? if you quit cubing? It is important to have people around you. You have good times and bad times and that's the joy of life.
> 
> I feel like you are defending your lifestyle because you choose to be an introvert. Education is important, but it only carries you up to your school years. Having time alone is okay, being a complete introvert is not. This is completely my opinion from my experience with friends. I don't see how the benefits of going "solo" outweights the benefits of the friendships you can make.



I have no intention of getting married. I don't intend to live until retirement but if I am unfortunate enough to do so I would be quite content with myself. There is a lot more to my life than cubing... in fact cubing is becoming a lesser part of my life daily (unfortunately). You need to provide an argument for it being "important to have people around you" or I can't argue back...

You're right I'm extremely introverted and I am extremely happy being so. I see no reason to go out and not be an introvert. As for the benefits of being "solo", I would never force anyone else into my lifestyle, it is for myself alone, and I am content.



Johannes91 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Thus far I have managed to avoid ALL social interaction ... I never talk to people about anything off-topic of university work
> ...



Are you honestly going to compare an online forum to real social interaction? I mean, I don't really know anyone on here, and nobody on here really knows me. I hardly deem it worthy of comparison to real life socialising


----------



## striderxo (May 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> I have no intention of getting married. I don't intend to live until retirement but if I am unfortunate enough to do so I would be quite content with myself. There is a lot more to my life than cubing... in fact cubing is becoming a lesser part of my life daily (unfortunately). You need to provide an argument for it being "important to have people around you" or I can't argue back...
> 
> You're right I'm extremely introverted and I am extremely happy being so. I see no reason to go out and not be an introvert. As for the benefits of being "solo", I would never force anyone else into my lifestyle, it is for myself alone, and I am content.



I don't want to dig too deep into your personal life, so you don't have to answer these since this is quickly diverging from the topic of the thread.

How is your family life? Could this be a reason why being introverted is more comfortable?

Cubing? Does cubing in your own room seem more exciting than meeting other cubers at competitions?

Work? Do you keep yourself busy intentionally so you don't have as much free time? What do you do in your free time that makes you content.

I emphasize the importance of having people around you for several reasons. I find that people that hate their job, will survive with good co-workers. It also increases efficiency in a workplace with a healthy and friendly work environment. It's not good wasting time, but you want to break awkward tension between the people you work with.

I enjoy cubing to improve my times, but I have more fun racing other cubers at my club. I get interaction that I won't find sitting in my own room in front of my computer. If I had a choice, It would prefer not to isolate myself from others.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2008)

striderxo said:


> How is your family life? Could this be a reason why being introverted is more comfortable?
> 
> Cubing? Does cubing in your own room seem more exciting than meeting other cubers at competitions?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean by the first question, but my parents are generally introverted, but not that much. My two older sisters and my younger brother are all more extroverted than introverted, although that's only a fine line.

As for meeting other cubers at competition, I think it would be good to meet some cubers who are better than me because I could learn a lot from them, but otherwise I would prefer to stay right here at home.

As for work... I'm a university student. I have a lot of work to do for university. I do have a job (in fast food) where I can't avoid interaction, although I'm often able to busy myself with work or else hide out the back playing with my cube (my boss is lenient on that kind of thing  ). I would love to have more free time to practise cubing more, unfortunately ther eisn't much I can do about that - I prioritise my education over everything else, and I need money to fuel that. In my free time I cube and ice skate and read, which does keep me very content. I also play other games occasionally.

I would never work in a job which I hated, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Brian Le (May 21, 2008)

Ah, 7th grade. Junior high. Man, I feel for you. This type of thing happened to me in elementary school. Junior high was all right. But don't worry, it dissappears in high school. Just stay strong, and live through it. I mean, it's only one thing. Just forget about it then go on.


----------



## davegocube (May 21, 2008)

EDIT: I read the entire thread

I haven't read the entire thread, but I've read enough to feel the need to put in my 2 cents. First off, don't shut off the world; please, don't. If you're going to do something like that, then 7th grade is way too early, wait until after college, but please, give people a chance first. I felt the same way at one time, I know how much it sucks to feel like those people who you thought were your friends have betrayed you. I also know how stupid and fickle kids your age can be; both you and they will grow out of it. In the meantime, find some friends who have the same interests as you, join a sport, find a group in school; I don't know what opportunities they have where you live but there has to be some sort of activity where you can meet new people; for me it was the Boy Scouts. Personally, I prefer to have a few good friends, but that's not the way it has to be.

Here's the responsible adult in me coming out... talk to your parents, or if you're too embarrassed then talk with someone you trust at school, a guidance counselor, the principal, a teacher, whatever...

BTW, never resort to physical violence, it just makes you look like a bigger jerk! If someone physically hurts you, get out of there, if you can't then defend yourself. Don't hit someone, it's not the answer.

It's way too big of a mistake to be making at your age to shut everyone off, it'll pass... trust me, college is where you have the real fun.


----------



## davegocube (May 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> ...and I haven't made a single "friend", ever.



I feel real bad for you... interpersonal relationships are one of the hallmarks of the human experience; there's so much you're missing.



Dene said:


> striderxo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this is the way of life to live. There is more to life than talking about work. What do you plan to do about marriage? when you retire? if you quit cubing? It is important to have people around you. You have good times and bad times and that's the joy of life.
> ...



Dene, please, talk to someone, that doesn't sound healthy


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2008)

Why is it not healthy? Plenty of people never get married. I don't personally fancy a life of commitment and sacrifice. And don't get the wrong impression, I'm not suicidal or anything. I'm not going to influence my own death, I'd just rather it was sooner than later.


----------



## davegocube (May 22, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with not wanting to get married, I just think you need to find something to live for.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2008)

I do have something to live for (academics), although I don't think it is more worth than not living for it.


----------



## davegocube (May 22, 2008)

cool man, whatever keeps you going.


----------

